# Songs with great bass lines



## BOZ (Jun 21, 2005)

i'm talking about rock/pop music, and bass guitars (or uprights, for that matter!)  

you know, something with a memorable beat.  something that's going to get you to play "air bass" when you hear it instead of just air guitar or air drums.  

a few off the top of my head from some of my favorite bands:

Led Zeppelin - How Many More Times
Queen - Another One Bites the Dust
Pink Floyd - One of These Days (I'm Going to Cut You Into Little Pieces)


----------



## IronWolf (Jun 21, 2005)

Easy!  

(Anesthesia)-Pulling Teeth - Cliff Burton of Metallica bass solo on the Kill 'Em All album.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 21, 2005)

*Gratitude* by _The Beastie Boys_


----------



## trancejeremy (Jun 21, 2005)

Hotel California from the Eagles.  That would be the number 1 song, I'd think. A roommate in college blew out the subwoofer in his car playing that.

One Slip from Pink Floyd is probably my favorite, though it's also just one of my favorite songs. 


I would say most Who and Led Zeppelin songs, really.  Queen, too. And Ned's Atomic Dustbin, simply because they had 2 bass players.

Ramble On in particular from Led Zep...Won't Get Fooled Again by the Who...A Kind of Magic from Queen

Crossroads from Cream is also notable.

A lot of Faith No More's stuff.  Epic, Falling to Pieces, We Care a Lot, etc

Greg Kihn - Jeopardy

The Theme from Starsky & Hutch

King of Pain from the Police

Cherub Rock from Smashing Pumpkins

Time Stand Still and Red Barchetta by Rush

Wild Cherry - Play that Funky Music

Gloria Gaynor - Love is a just a heartbeat away


Oh yeah, most of the songs off of U2's Joshua Tree album are great, bass wise.


(Anyway, I wanted to be a bass player myself. But I really really had no talent for it, so I took up DJing instead. Which is both easier and something I can do halfway decent).


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 21, 2005)

Any Motown with James Jamerson on bass.  All modern bass players owe it to themselves to study the works of Mr Jamerson.

Being a bass player myself, I can get pretty heated on this topic so I won't debate any of the previous choices.


----------



## thompgc (Jun 21, 2005)

Coverdale Page
Shake My Tree​Whisper a Prayer for the Dying​Rush
Leave That Thing Alone​La Villa Strangiato​Animate​YYZ​Driven​Primus
My Name is Mud​


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 21, 2005)

*Groove is in the Heart* by _Deee Lite_.


----------



## RandomPrecision (Jun 21, 2005)

The Who - Eminence Front

Edit: For that matter, any Who song after seeing Entwhistle play.  He probably played the bass faster that many guitar players play the guitar.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 21, 2005)

Yes Into the heart of the sunrise; SoundChaser, others...
RHCP Aeroplane
Pink Floyd Money; One of these Days
Ginger Baker Trio Al Amut
Retarded Elf Thelonius Punk
The entirety of Kyuss' "Welcome to Sky Valley"

er...let me do this the easy way.:

most of the songs with either a solo or primarily driven by Bootsy Collins, T.M. Stevens, Les Claypool, Doug Wimbish, Flea, Bill Laswell, Geddy Lee, Billy Sheehan, Jonas Hellborg, and of course, Jaco Pastorius.

And a second vote for The Who's Eminence Front.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jun 21, 2005)

thompgc said:
			
		

> PrimusMy Name is Mud​



God_damn_ yes! _Anything_ by Primus. What a bass guitarist.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Jun 21, 2005)

Aus_Snow said:
			
		

> God_damn_ yes! _Anything_ by Primus. What a bass guitarist.




I don't know...I mean clearly the musicianship is there, but it seems like Primus have an awful rough time trying to write an actual _song_.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jun 21, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I don't know...I mean clearly the musicianship is there, but it seems like Primus have an awful rough time trying to write an actual _song_.



Harsh. But hey, fair enough if that's your view. They can't please 'em all, eh?

Of course, it could lead to the predictable response of "OK, what's 'an actual song' then?"

. . .

. . .

Oh alright then. OK, what's an actual song then? 


edit --- w00t n' that. Passed 100 and missed it! D'oh!!!1!one!!!eleven and its left-footed cousins.

nonono, edit that edit --- --- --- I am eleventy one today. Hah!


----------



## MonsterMash (Jun 21, 2005)

Lots of Joy Division and New Order songs have very strong basslines, examples:

These Days
Love Will Tear Us Apart
Blue Monday


----------



## vulcan_idic (Jun 21, 2005)

Some of my favorites with strong basslines include Richard Wagner's Die Walküre and Jupiter from The Planets by Gustav Holst..  I'm also quite partial to Also Sprach Zarathustra by Richard Strauss.  In the Hall of the Mountain King from the Peer Gynt Suite by Edvard Grieg also has a pretty good base line.


----------



## devilbat (Jun 21, 2005)

> I don't know...I mean clearly the musicianship is there, but it seems like Primus have an awful rough time trying to write an actual song.




I know what you mean about Primus.  They are definately a take 'em or leave 'em band.  Personally, I like them.  But songs like "Winona's Big Brown Beaver" gets skipped over.  "My name is Mud" and "Too Many Puppies" are personal favorites though.


----------



## Henry (Jun 21, 2005)

The opening riff from *Dire Straits*' _Money for Nothing_

Opening from *Red Hot Chili Peppers*' _Can't Stop_
*
Thin Lizzie*, _The Boys are Back_


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 21, 2005)

Geezer Butler's opening bass riff on Black Sabbath's "Nativity in Black".  I actually prefer the live version with Dio on vocals because the bass just sounds heavier on that track.

"William's Tale" by Manowar.  Joey DiMaio is an amazing heavy metal bassist.  

Billy Sheehan, another awesome hard rock bassist has a great list of songs featuring his 5 finger style of playing (much like Entwhistle's).

Steve Harris of Iron Maiden...the opening bass riff to "Wrathchild" still causes me to dive across a room to crank my stereo to 11.

Bootsy Collins...no equal in funk. Anything the man played and still plays on just rules.

Cliff Burton...RIP... we headbangers miss you still.


----------



## Renton (Jun 21, 2005)

Ace of Spades - Motorhead
Running Free - Iron Maiden
Town Called Malice - The Jam
Basses - Mike Oldfield
Tea in the Sahara - The Police
Clint Eastwood - Gorillaz

to name a couple...


----------



## Renton (Jun 21, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Steve Harris of Iron Maiden...the opening bass riff to "Wrathchild" still causes me to dive across a room to crank my stereo to 11.




Ohh beat me to the Maiden reference.  Good choice too.


----------



## JimAde (Jun 21, 2005)

Not technically a "song" at all, but the theme from the old Barney Miller TV show had an excellent bass line.

Showing my age, again...


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 21, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Not technically a "song" at all, but the theme from the old Barney Miller TV show had an excellent bass line.




Every bass player I know who's my age would learn that... lol



			
				Renton said:
			
		

> Ohh beat me to the Maiden reference. Good choice too




I'm a huge Maiden fan... I had to represent for them!


----------



## GlassJaw (Jun 21, 2005)

> Thin Lizzie, The Boys are Back




I much prefer Dancin' In the Moonlight - such a beautiful song.


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jun 21, 2005)

Check out music involving the following talents:

Charles Mingus
James Jamerson
Bootsy Collins
Stanley Clarke
John Paul Jones
John Entwistle
Bill Wyman
Geezer Butler
Geddy Lee
Steve Harris
Cliff Burton
Jaco Pastorius
Victor Wooten
Doug Wimbish
Muzz Skillings
Gary Willis
Jeff Berlin
Tim Bogert
Billy Sheehan
Stu Hamm
Darryl Jones
Dave Holland

. . . and many more.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Selenim (Jun 21, 2005)

*Amateur bass player reporting*

Another vote for Cliff Burton and Steve Harris.  I also like Claypool's wackyness even if I can't play any of his lines 

Being a death metal head I really go apeshit for Steve DiGiorgio and a lot of the bass players in the death scene. This subgenre of metal has a lot of progressive/jazz influence which makes an interesting mix with it's speed/thrash metal roots. In the Nu metal scene I like Mudvayne's bass player but that's about it.

Despite being keyboard-based I happen to like a lot of the older industrial band's bass beats as well. I also like the classic goth rock bands like Fields of the Nephilim. Progressive rock bands like Rush also have some good bass players. Funk music also has some great tapping bass lines.


----------



## diaglo (Jun 21, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Not technically a "song" at all, but the theme from the old Barney Miller TV show had an excellent bass line.



yup


----------



## HellHound (Jun 21, 2005)

Billybeat me to two of my top three... And now I have Groove is in the Heart running through my head (well, just the bass-line, but that's the best part).

But the other one, by far, is *Higher Ground* by the Chili Peppers. Flea is a VERY powerful bass player.


----------



## philreed (Jun 21, 2005)

Scanning through my iTunes selection real quick these pop out at me:

God Lives Underwater's version of Depeche Mode's Fly on the Windscreen

Midnight Oil's Power and the Passion

Moby's version of the Bond Theme

Propellerheads' Spybreak

Public Enemy's Shut 'em Down

Rage Against the Machine (with Cypress Hill) doing How I Could Just Kill a Man


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 21, 2005)

A few of my favorites:

Cannonball-The Breeders
Got the Time-Anthrax
Pump it Up-Elvis Costello
Evenflow-Pearl Jam
Outshined-Soundgarden
Down With Disease-Phish (This is just the first to come to mind, but Mike Gordon is unbelievable on SO many songs)


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 21, 2005)

I like Anthrax's version of "Got the Time" so much better than the original Joe Jackson version!


----------



## diaglo (Jun 21, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> Billybeat me to two of my top three... And now I have Groove is in the Heart running through my head (well, just the bass-line, but that's the best part).
> 
> But the other one, by far, is *Higher Ground* by the Chili Peppers. Flea is a VERY powerful bass player.




yup... me 3


----------



## freebfrost (Jun 21, 2005)

_Dead End Job_ by the Police.
_Portrait of Tracy_ by Jaco Pastorius.
_Rio_ by Duran Duran.
_Bloodletting (The Vampire Song)_ by Concrete Blonde.
_Radar Love_ by Golden Earring.
_Hallowed be thy Name_ by Iron Maiden.
_New World Man_ by Rush.
_Anesthesia_ by Metallica.


----------



## philreed (Jun 21, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> _Rio_ by Duran Duran.




Good call!

This thread's got me thinking about songs that have led to speeding tickets. You know the ones, the songs that seem to apply direct pressure to the accelerator each time you hear them.


----------



## Kid Charlemagne (Jun 21, 2005)

_London Calling_ by the Clash.


----------



## HellHound (Jun 21, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I like Anthrax's version of "Got the Time" so much better than the original Joe Jackson version!




Absolutely. But then again, it's not really the baseline that has me hooked on that one.


----------



## Ferret (Jun 21, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> _London Calling_ by the Clash.





Beat me to it, damnit!


----------



## Warrior Poet (Jun 21, 2005)

Kid Charlemagne said:
			
		

> _London Calling_ by the Clash.



Also _Death or Glory_ from the same artist.  Great bass line.

Warrior Poet


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 21, 2005)

RATM: Bulls on Parade

Glen Moore : Put in a quarter

Rabih Abu Khalil: When the lights go out


----------



## Greylock (Jun 22, 2005)

Jeez, people.  :\ 

*TAXMAN!*  

Heck, almost any song from the later Beatles catalogue.

And I have to also agree with the handful of nods to Ginger Baker. Anyone besides me have that first Masters of Reality cd?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 22, 2005)

Getting a little older here...
California Dreams.


----------



## talwynor (Jun 22, 2005)

*More Bass - Screw the cowbell*

Wow, there were alot of great bass players mentioned, a previous poster had it right about James Jamerson....he doesnt get mentioned enough.  For anyone who's interested, the Standing in the Shadows documentary on Motown painted a great (if tragic) stroy of Jamerson.

I'm suprised more people didn't name Tim Commerford from Rage Against the Machine.  His riffs and tone are incredible.  funky without slapping which isn't easy to do.

Flea's bassline from Higher Ground is great, especially the intro.

Larry Graham's work in Sly and the Family stone was amazing in Thank you...

Billy Sheehan was a trip....(Shyboy is enough to make any aspiring bass player up and quit)


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 22, 2005)

Greylock said:
			
		

> And I have to also agree with the handful of nods to Ginger Baker. Anyone besides me have that first Masters of Reality cd?




I used to have it, but misplaced it somewhere through the years, and I think it's OOP now. But didn't Baker play drums?


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 22, 2005)

Masters of Reality?  I have their first 3.  Only 3?  whatever.  Love 'em!

Saw them opening for Kings' X in San Antonio with a reviewer for Kerrang.  They kicked ass (as did Kings' X)...

Vinnie Ludovico was their original drummer.  Ginger Baker only played on their 3rd album, _Sunrise on the Sufferbus._

BTW:  Doug Pinnick of King's X (& Poundhouse) can play the hell out of the bass as well!

Bass-happy speeding ticket songs?  Black Sabbath's Mob rules, Trashed, and Disturbing the Priest; Deep Purple's Highway Star and Stormbringer, Yngwie Malmsteen's Catch 22 and Attack.

(Yes, I know Yngwie isn't the first name in bass...but every once in a while, he lets the bass shine through.)

Oh, and some others:

Dream Theatre's first album _When Dream and Day Unite_ is full of excellent bass work from Jon Myung, especially on "The Ytse Jam."

Truly Truly Drowning

Joe Satriani's eternal sideman, Stu Hamm does good work with Joe and solo.

Rollins Band album Weigh has some excellently heavy bass, too, but the player's name escapes me.

The dude from Cheap Trick has done some interesting stuff too.

...I know I'll catch some flack for these 2, but:

...I like the bass player for Limp Bizkit.  He knows how to find a fat groove and run with it.  Ok, not run...more like swagger...  He does a lot to make the "Fred Durst Ego Project" listenable- his grooves are what really suck people in, not the balding egomaniac.

And Kip Winger did some nice stuff with his band and as a session player on countless albums...(that's right, you may have Kip Winger's work in your collection _and not even know it_!)  Despite being in a despised glam rock band, Kip laid down some impressive progressions.


----------



## Greylock (Jun 22, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> But didn't Baker play drums?




Whoa. MAJOR brainfart. And I was quite sober. Don't know what I was thinking, except when bass comes to mind, there's this one song on the Sufferbus album, and Baker is on the... diggin' a hole, I know.

But I still have my copy.


----------



## Aus_Snow (Jun 22, 2005)

Indeed.

OT, Baker's still one of my favourite all-time drummers. Him, Bonham and Bruford - and others - still stand out, even all these years later. Bizarre, really.

Bassists though? I'm finding it really hard to think of another one. . . . . . . Argh. :\ What is it with bass players? I can remember singers (of course), guitarists, keyboardists, pianists, violinists, flautists, a few saxophonists, and so on. . . even *drummers*!

It's not like I don't like bass, and haven't _relied on it_ while playing music many a time. It's just they don't seem to stand out as much in memory, for me, as in with names and all that. 

Huh.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 22, 2005)

The bassline on _Rebellion (Lies)_ by Arcade Fire isn't the most complicated in the world, but it propels the song nicely.  Makes it kind of a hip-swiveler.

What else?  _Exit_ and _Please_ by U2.  _Brass Monkey_ by Beastie Boys used to rattle many a car's subwoofer back in my day.  _The Trickster_ by Radiohead is a standout bassline in a standout song.  _Idioteque_ off their album Kid A really thumps.


----------



## Tarrasque Wrangler (Jun 22, 2005)

I must also give big ups to a song with no bass at all: _When Doves Cry_ by Prince.  The fact that Prince wrote a dance hit with no bass proves beyond a shadow of a doubt that he was sent by the gods.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 22, 2005)

Soundgarden's Hands all Over and Raging Slab's Dont Dog Me are both fun.

Bad Company's Bad Company and Sky is Burning both rock too.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 22, 2005)

If we include rap/hip hop

Digital Underground The Humpty Dance

Sir Mix A Lot Baby Got Back


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 22, 2005)

Man...how could I forget:

Wild Cherry's Play that Funky Music White Boy

Ohio Players' Fire

Sly and the Family Stone's Thank You

Parliament/Funkadelic...wait...I already said everything Bootsy ever did...so add Bootsy's Rubber Band, Praxis and Zillotron.

Edit: forgot someone already mentioned Wild Cherry.  Well, it's so good, it bears repeating!


----------



## glass (Jun 22, 2005)

A couple of mentions for The Clash already, but no mention of _The Guns of Brixton_ (until now, obviously).

Also, _Dub Be Good To Me_ by Beats International feat Lindy, which samples _The Guns of Brixton_, but is more famous.


glass.


----------



## Vamprey (Jun 22, 2005)

Off the top of my head:

Cream, Tales of Brave Ulyssess - Badge
Old Brown Shoe - Beatles
Detroit Rock City, Sure Know Something - Kiss
1000 Days - Alien Ant Farm
Whipping Post - Allman Brothers
Earshot - Goodbye
Remember Me - Hoobastank
Levitate, Used To Be ALright, Summertime In The Void - I Mother Earth
Another Day, Silly Love Songs - Paul McCartney
Illumination, Love's So Heavy, Your Number Is One - Rollins Band
Gasoline - Seether
Always, Take It Away - The Butterfly Effect
Love Song, Beautiful Disaster, What Was I Thinking - 311
Think The World, World's On Heroin - All
Come Down - Bush
Gunkmonkey - The Lazy Gene Theory
Lost Control, DCx3 - Grinspoon
Love Your Way - Powderfinger
Swirl - Sprung Monkey
Bust A Move - Young MC 
Take On Me - Reel Big Fish (version)


----------



## Mark Hope (Jun 22, 2005)

Ah, sweet music to my ears... and all of the other places that other instruments cannot reach .

Can't disagree with any of the above choices, but must add another vote for the versatile virtuoso that is Stu Hamm, the flailing genuis of Cliff Burton and the unspeakable wizardry of Jaco.

All of your bass are belong to us!


----------



## Wulf Ratbane (Jun 22, 2005)

HellHound said:
			
		

> But the other one, by far, is *Higher Ground* by the Chili Peppers. Flea is a VERY powerful bass player.




What have you got against crediting Stevie Wonder?

For that matter, you can add Superstition to the list.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 22, 2005)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> And Kip Winger did some nice stuff with his band and as a session player on countless albums...(that's right, you may have Kip Winger's work in your collection _and not even know it_!)  Despite being in a despised glam rock band, Kip laid down some impressive progressions.




I saw Kip Winger as the bass player for Alice Cooper back in 1986.  The entire band (and show) was incredible, and Winger was a great stage presence.

I agree with you on the speeding ticket songs!  I used to own a 1972 Monte Carlo, and "Highway Star" came out in '72, as well.  With that song in the deck, I could beat the Falcon on the Kessel run!


----------



## Jerome Steelsides (Jun 22, 2005)

The beginning of "Schism" by Tool.


----------



## barsoomcore (Jun 22, 2005)

"It's Your Thing" by the Isley Brothers
"Bakabatka" by Super Junky Monkey
"Diamonds Are Forever" -- the James Bond theme. Right when the second verse starts, this utterly wicked bass line comes storming in that kicks my butt every time.


----------



## Ultrazen (Jun 23, 2005)

2 that need mentioning - 

ozzy - no more tears
smiths - i am human


carry on.


----------



## talwynor (Jun 23, 2005)

I was going to mention When Dove's Cry earlier, but didnt want to lend support to the bass players aren't memorable undercurrent sometimes out there (hell, there wasn't one on that track!).  Come to think of it, for being as funky as he is, his bass lines usually aren't what drive the song.  And when they do, they're usually pretty straight forward grooves.

Gotta say, he is one of my favorites.

Talk about memories tho...I forgot all about King's X.  I loved the depth of the sound they created with essentially just a trio.  They still recording?

I'm really getting into Victor Wooten of late, especially his solo stuff.  He can pull off the intricate fretboard stuff and still work in a simple fat bass line...great range.  If you're looking for something different, but not just a "musician's musician", I'd give him a listen.


----------



## Impeesa (Jun 23, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> Basses - Mike Oldfield




You, sir, are a man of surpassing taste. Out Of Sight also has a pretty strong bassline, although I don't know if I'd call it especially fancy. From the same CD (Guitars), B. Blues sounds like it should have more bass than it actually does. Mastermind, from The Millenium Bell, has some nice bass and a very cool James Bond-ish feel to it (thus the name, I guess). A few tracks on Tr3s Lunas have some decent bass to them, but I think they're all synthed... a couple years in Ibiza baked his brain. :/ That album is mostly cool for how he filters his guitar to sound like a saxaphone anyways..

I also recommend:

Rush - Closer To The Heart (any live version only - when they play this song live, they add a whole second section with a sweet bass solo)
Liquid Tension Experiment - Paradigm Shift (another mind-bending bass solo)

Also anything featuring Tony Levin on bass (Peter Gabriel, Liquid Tension Experiment, etc - he gets around). The man has skills. When I saw Peter Gabriel live, Tony Levin played an upright bass with a bow, a more regular-looking bass with drumsticks, and some other cool stuff I don't even remember any more.  He's done some independant stuff - look up his cover of the Peter Gunn Theme. 

Speaking of Peter Gabriel, his most recent CD (Up) is very bass-and-percussion driven. Check it out, I recommend it. A song from it is even quoted in Monte Cook's AU. 

Oh, and the Chrono Trigger official arranged album, Brink of Time. Very jazzy and experimental, lots of cool bass.

--Impeesa--


----------



## mac1504 (Jun 23, 2005)

If you can allow a little punk...

I think *Repeater* by _Fugazi_ has one of the coolest bass lines.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 23, 2005)

Yes, Kings X is still recording.

As for Prince, realize that HE plays most of the instruments on much of his early stuff, and only hired a band for going on tour.

Bill Bruford lays down some wicked stuff with King Crimson.

NIN, Machines of Loving Grace, God Lives Underwater, Fluke and Godflesh also have some heavy bass riffs out there.

Sean Ysault did some nice driving bass lines for White Zombie.


----------



## Desdichado (Jun 23, 2005)

Huh.  Specifically a bass line?  I don't normally pay attention specifically to the bass line.    The big exception to that is Duran Duran from the Rio era.  They had really prominent and intricate bass lines.

When Blur made "Boys and Girls" it seemed a deliberate imitation of that phase of DD.  It probably was -- Blur made a career of being retro.


----------



## Renton (Jun 23, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> You, sir, are a man of surpassing taste.




But of course.  I'm a MO fan from way back.  I tend to like the older stuff best, TB, ommadawn, Hergest ridge, Incantations etc; I do find his newer stuff to be hit or miss.  I was pleasantly suprised by TB3, for what was essentially a rehash.


----------



## Renton (Jun 23, 2005)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> When Blur made "Boys and Girls" it seemed a deliberate imitation of that phase of DD. It probably was -- Blur made a career of being retro.




I'm also a huge Blur fan, at least up until Coxon left the band.  But I quite like his solo work, so that's ok.


----------



## jaerdaph (Jun 23, 2005)

_25 or 6 to 4_ by Chicago


----------



## BryonD (Jun 23, 2005)

Lots of really great ones above but I haven't seen this one yet.

INXS - The Gift

I don't think of INXS for bass, but that one stands out.


----------



## Impeesa (Jun 23, 2005)

Renton said:
			
		

> But of course. I'm a MO fan from way back. I tend to like the older stuff best, TB, ommadawn, Hergest ridge, Incantations etc; I do find his newer stuff to be hit or miss. I was pleasantly suprised by TB3, for what was essentially a rehash.




The older stuff is best, true - after about Crises his best stuff was the rare singles that weren't on the regular albums. Of the new stuff, TSoDE is my favorite - I credit that one with getting me into music in general.

--Impeesa--


----------



## Zenodotus of Ephesus (Jun 24, 2005)

Anything by Average White Band or The (Dixie) Dregs.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 24, 2005)

*Hello* by Lionel Richie
*Man in Motion* by St. Elmo's Fire
*Hero Of The Day* by Metallica
*Rock This Country* by Shania Twain
*Slick Black Cadillac* by Quiet Riot
*Fate's Wide Wheel* by Scott Bakula (yes, the actor)


----------



## Prince of Happiness (Jun 24, 2005)

Japan, "Gentlemen Take Polaroids" featuring Mick Karn on some hella slithery fretless basslines.

Barry Adamson, for his work with Magazine, Birthday Party/Bad Seeds, and his own solo work.

Echo and the Bunnymen, "Crocodiles" and "Heaven Up Here."

Someone already hit Parliament/Funkadelic, and the Ohio Players. I add Rick Muthaf***in' James to the mix.

Edited: AAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRGH! How could I forget Tina Weymouth with the Talking Heads?!?! "Psycho Killer" is so totally her work, and that song wouldn't have the throbbing intensity it does without her! Also all albums "77," "More Songs About Buildings and Food," "Fear of Music," and "Remain In Light."


----------



## Zander (Jun 24, 2005)

I'm surprised no one has mentioned _Sweet Dreams_ by the Eurythmics (sp?).


----------



## Tanager (Jun 24, 2005)

The Fish Song!

_I was a cook and she was a waitress, 
Down at Salty Sam's Seafood Café 
And some where 'tween the clam juice or the seaweed salad 
Some little shrimp just lured her away 


Oh I lobster but never flounder 
He wrapped his line around her  
and they drove off in his carp!

Oh I lobster , but never flounder
I octopus his face in,  
He’ll only break her heart 


I said just squid and leave me for that piana tuna 
if you want to trout somethin’ new 
*She was the bass I ever had * 
Now my life has no porpoise


 Oh, my cod I love her – yes I do _ 

Oh, not what you meant?


----------



## Renton (Jun 24, 2005)

A bit more obscure one (unless you lived around Houston in the early 90's) is Deadhorse's _Like Asrielle_.  Worth checking out if you can find it.


----------



## BOZ (Jun 24, 2005)

awesome - great stuff.  

heard Aerosmith's cover of Come Together on the radio today and thought of this thread.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 25, 2005)

Don't remember if we've hit these:

Motorhead Ace of Spades
Black Sabbath Zero the Hero
Blue Murder Ptolemy, Valley of the Kings
Blue Oyster Cult Godzilla 
The Police Behind my Camel, Synchronicity II
Porno for Pyros Cursed Female
Pearl Jam Black


----------



## Staffan (Jun 25, 2005)

I saw Another One Bites the Dust mentioned earlier, but Under Pressure's bass line is pretty neat too. At least Vanilla Ice thought so


----------



## Joker (Jun 26, 2005)

Slow DOWN!!  Kazaa doesn't dl so fast .

Seriously, does the theme from Dr. Who have a bass in it?  If so, it's got my vote.

Also, Get Ready from Rare Earth.  About five minutes into the song there's a nice bass-solo.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 26, 2005)

Dr Who is entirely electronic AFAIK...but I can play it on my bass (and I'm more of a singer/guitarist), so I'd say count it!  It may be simple, but its cool.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 27, 2005)

Muse-a pretty new band- has some that show promise: Check out their song Sunburned.

And while we're adding electronic bass lines, Bjork's "Army of Me" is MASSIVE!


----------



## GentleGiant (Jun 27, 2005)

Wow, interesting that noone has mentioned Black Velvet by Alannah Myles.
Also, Would by Alice in Chains


----------



## vulcan_idic (Jun 27, 2005)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Dr Who is entirely electronic AFAIK...but I can play it on my bass (and I'm more of a singer/guitarist), so I'd say count it!  It may be simple, but its cool.




Actually they did a slightly different version for each doctor.  Originally it was instrumental, but at least a couple of versions (starting in the 70's IIRC) were electronic.


----------



## freebfrost (Jun 28, 2005)

Totally forgot these:

_Sympathy for the Devil_ by the Rolling Stones.
_Happy Anniversary_ by the Little River Band.

And does bass tuba count?  

If so, add _Round One_ by the Youngblood Brass Band.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

freebfrost said:
			
		

> And does bass tuba count?
> If so, add _Round One_ by the Youngblood Brass Band.



Oh, that one definetely has my vote!


----------



## cool hand luke (Jun 28, 2005)

I'll nominate "black velvet" by alanah myles as the sexiest bass line.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

cool hand luke said:
			
		

> I'll nominate "black velvet" by alanah myles as the sexiest bass line.



I think I like the Alanis Morisette version better.


----------



## Wombat (Jun 28, 2005)

How about _Jump Into The Fire_ by Harry Nilsson?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 28, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> How about _Jump Into The Fire_ by Harry Nilsson?



Harry Nilsson?! Can't say I've heard of him.


----------



## Altamont Ravenard (Jun 29, 2005)

Apostrophe' by Zappa (although it's Jack Bruce playing - from Cream)
Crossroads (Cream)
Song for the dumped (Ben Folds Five)

And if you like bass, pick up You're a Woman I'm a Machine by Death From Above 1979. Incredible album. Nothing but bass and drums. Pure RnR

AR


----------



## BOZ (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Harry Nilsson?! Can't say I've heard of him.




the song referenced appears in the movie Goodfellas, in the scene where the helicopters are chasing Henry.  it's got that nice "rolling" start to the bass before moving into the song.

IIRC, he's also the same guy who did the "Lime in the Coconut" song?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> the song referenced appears in the movie Goodfellas, in the scene where the helicopters are chasing Henry.  it's got that nice "rolling" start to the bass before moving into the song.
> 
> IIRC, he's also the same guy who did the "Lime in the Coconut" song?



Well that would explain it. I've never seen Goodfellas. Guess I should rent it.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jun 29, 2005)

From Budgie...the Welsh power trio that tried to be Rush before Rush was Rush... we get "Crash Course in Brain Surgery" and "Nude Descending Parachutist Woman", among others


----------



## Wombat (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Harry Nilsson?! Can't say I've heard of him.




A friend of John Lennon's, he was kinda big in the early-mid 70s.  Nowadays he is remembered, if he is remembered at all, for the songs  _The Lime & The Coconut_ and _Me & My Arrow_.  He had three pretty good albums -- _Nilsson Schmilsson_, _Son of Schmilsson_ and _A Little Touch of Schmilsson In The Night_ (this last being a collection of 30s and 40s covers, such as _As Time Goes By_)

He had a great voice.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jun 29, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> A friend of John Lennon's, he was kinda big in the early-mid 70s.  Nowadays he is remembered, if he is remembered at all, for the songs  _The Lime & The Coconut_ and _Me & My Arrow_.  He had three pretty good albums -- _Nilsson Schmilsson_, _Son of Schmilsson_ and _A Little Touch of Schmilsson In The Night_ (this last being a collection of 30s and 40s covers, such as _As Time Goes By_)



My guess is is that I should get some of this stuff.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 29, 2005)

Wombat said:
			
		

> A friend of John Lennon's, he was kinda big in the early-mid 70s.  Nowadays he is remembered, if he is remembered at all, for the songs  _The Lime & The Coconut_ and _Me & My Arrow_.  He had three pretty good albums -- _Nilsson Schmilsson_, _Son of Schmilsson_ and _A Little Touch of Schmilsson In The Night_ (this last being a collection of 30s and 40s covers, such as _As Time Goes By_)
> 
> He had a great voice.




And don't forget the AM-radio pop ballad "Without You".  

Pat Travers' version of "Born Under a Bad Sign" opens with a great, slithery bass line.


----------



## Torm (Jun 29, 2005)

vulcan_idic said:
			
		

> Actually they did a slightly different version for each doctor.  Originally it was instrumental, but at least a couple of versions (starting in the 70's IIRC) were electronic.



And if you like the Dr. Who theme, and want something with a good if simple bass as well, check out "Doctorin' The Tardis" by the Timelords.

The thread asked about bass lines, and the very first thing to spring to mind is "Pressure" by Queen/"Ice Ice Baby" by Vanilla Ice.  

And to everyone who keeps saying "When Doves Cry", the cover of it from the soundtrack to the DaCraprio version of "Romeo and Juliet" certainly has some bass - a great deal.

And then, of course, I'd kick myself if I didn't mention my favorite song, period: "Heart and Soul" by T'Pau. Awesome bassline.


----------



## Torm (Jun 29, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I think I like the Alanis Morisette version better.



???!

I've got the Myles version and the "countryfied" Robin Lee version they released at the same time. I've got EVERYTHING I'm aware of by Alanis, including her cheesy-pop-Tiffany-wannabe stuff, and unreleased concert recordings. If you have an Alanis version of Black "Velvet", we need to talk.


----------



## Captain Tagon (Jun 29, 2005)

For a simple bass line that is still catchy as anything..."Chick Magnet" by MxPx. That's the song that made me pick up the bass.


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 29, 2005)

OOH! OOH!  "Too Rolling Stoned" by Robin Trower!!!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jun 29, 2005)

"I Just Wanna Make Love to You" from Foghat Live.  The opening bass line in that song sets the hook and reels you in to one of the great classic rock songs of all time.


----------



## the black knight (Jun 30, 2005)

JimAde said:
			
		

> Not technically a "song" at all, but the theme from the old Barney Miller TV show had an excellent bass line.
> 
> Showing my age, again...




And one of the few examples given thus far that actually constitutes a bass-line.


----------



## Renton (Jul 1, 2005)

the black knight said:
			
		

> And one of the few examples given thus far that actually constitutes a bass-line.




Actually all of them have a bass line (At least all the ones i've heard, which is a pretty good percent of the list thus far).  Whether they have a bass solo, or solo on a electric bass guitar is another matter.  Heck even the stuff I play on solo acoustic guitar - acoustic fingerstyle stuff - has a bass-line.  Try telling me Mississippi John Hurt couldn't play a bassline and I'll have to get all Stack O' Lee on ya!


----------



## SolitonMan (Jul 1, 2005)

Haven't seen it listed so I thought I'd throw in my vote for Deep Purple's Space Truckin'...simple line, but drives hard.  Or at least I do, when it's playin' in the truck...


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 1, 2005)

Couple of things I've been listening to lately:

Jesus Christ Superstar (Original Cast) - the whole thing is just flat-out amazing.  It gives me chills everytime I listen to it.  Select highlights: What's the Buzz, Heaven On Their Minds, Superstar

Interpol - pretty much everything.  Amazing band, especially live.

Guns N Roses - Rocket Queen, Mr Brownstone.  I pretty much learned how to play bass because of this album.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 2, 2005)

I just heard Stevie Wonder's new joint "What the fuss"...that bass groove is old-school funky.  Stevie's still got it!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Jul 2, 2005)

Has the O'Jay's "For the Love of Money" been mentioned???  Classic.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 2, 2005)

Fastway did a song back in the 1980's called Heft that killed.

Missing Persons had some really cool new-wave style stuff with a fat low end, like Walkin in LA

Billy Thorpe's Children of the Sun...


----------



## Buzzardo (Jul 2, 2005)

Hmm.  Only shout out to Joe Bouchard of Blue Oyster Cult.

Godzilla already cited.
Here are others:

Deadline
Monsters
White Flags
I am the one you warned me of


And probably the largest glaring omisson so far:

Chris Squire of Yes.   Couldn't pick a single song.  ALL of 'em.


Geddy Lee gets his proper credit but I would especially add:

Distant early warning
Cygnus X-1 
----- The dude navigates the entire fretboard on both these tunes.  Amazing.
Force 10
Prime Mover


Steve Harris of Maiden also got his proper credit.  I would add the bass work on 

Rhyme of the Ancient Mariner
Powerslave
and my all time maiden bass favorite by a mile... To Tame A Land.


And now for the most obscure bass line reference on the thread...

The bass line is from tune that is really a fusion of country/folk/rockabilly from the 1950's.  The line is played using an upright bass, and still amazes me every time I hear it.   It is at least 30 years ahead of its time, in terms of throwing the bass right up front to take the lead in the musical arrangement.

The song is... Sink the Bizmark by Johnny Horton.

That is all.


----------



## Torm (Jul 2, 2005)

Buzzardo said:
			
		

> The song is... Sink the Bizmark by Johnny Horton.



I'm pretty sure the vessel he is referring to is spelled Bismarck, but you're right - that IS obscure.  

I always preferred The Battle of New Orleans by him, though.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 3, 2005)

Hey...I mentioned Squire!  I picked Heart of the Sunrise!!!!

But yeah..he rocks.  I even have a solo album of his.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 3, 2005)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Ginger Baker Trio Al Amut
> Retarded Elf Thelonius Punk




i couldn't find these.


----------



## mhacdebhandia (Jul 3, 2005)

"In The Summertime", Thirsty Merc.

"Jump Around", especially as covered by Limp Bizkit. I agree with the earlier comments about their bass player being pretty damn talented.

"Musicology", Prince.

"White Rabbit", Jefferson Airplane.

"My Sharona", the Knack. Especially good in the full-length album version, but more so for its guitar solo.


----------



## Joël of the FoS (Jul 4, 2005)

Impeesa said:
			
		

> Also anything featuring Tony Levin on bass (Peter Gabriel, Liquid Tension Experiment, etc - he gets around). The man has skills. When I saw Peter Gabriel live, Tony Levin played an upright bass with a bow, a more regular-looking bass with drumsticks, and some other cool stuff I don't even remember any more.  He's done some independant stuff - look up his cover of the Peter Gunn Theme.




Levin and Gabriel invented the bass stick, and Levin mastered it. Anything he does is indeed excellent (you forgot to mention his King Crimson stuff! I saw it in 84 and I'm still flibbergasted).

His more commercial stuff would be with Peter Gabriel (think of Big Time, or I go swimming, and you'll have a good idea of his "sound").

Joël


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 4, 2005)

> Ginger Baker Trio Al Amut
> Retarded Elf Thelonius Punk




My apologies.  I had forgotten the artists had some fun with the spelling...

Its Retarted Elf's Felonius Punk.  Retarted Elf was a Dallas band that was always on the verge of going big and never did.  The album is 1993's Trick Quigger.

Ginger Baker (with MATERIAL [sort of]) doing Alamout.  The album is Middle Passage, from 1990.  It was this song that exposed me to Jonas Hellborg (the bassist) when it was performed with the trio (Ginger Baker, Shawn Lane, Jonas Hellborg) on BET's Jazz show.

BTW: the late Shawn Lane is as good a guitarist as any.  He started off in country at age 16, discovered shred, and then fused it with jazz- he ALWAYS smoked the frets.  Think Al Di Miola/Yngwie Malmsteen type speed.

The ambient guitarist, Nicky Scopelitis, also makes an appearance on this album, as does musical chameleon and bassist extraordinaire, Bill Laswell.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 7, 2005)

Queens of the Stone age - In the Fade; The Lost Art of Keeping a Secret; First it Giveth; Go With the Flow; God is in the Radio

Kyuss -the entirety of the album Sky Valley is a Bass festival, with the exception of the hidden track.


----------



## Li Shenron (Jul 7, 2005)

philreed said:
			
		

> Midnight Oil's Power and the Passion




The "Oils" have many songs with nice bass lines, it's quite one of their trademarks, despite of having had three different bassist during their career. They are also very easy-to-play bass lines:

Beds are burning
Truganini
Someone else to blame
Sleep

But almost all their songs are largely unknown outside Australia...   

For those who instead can afford to play something more difficult, I think Tony Levin (especially with King Crimson and Peter Gabriel) is a very good reference bassist. Otherwise I'd go with Red Hot Chili Peppers' stuff (Nobody Weird like Me, Walkin' on Down the Road) or Rage Against The Machine (A Bullet in the Head).


----------



## BOZ (Jul 7, 2005)

i was listening to some Black Sabbath yesterday.  they have a lot of great bass songs, like Paranoid, War Pigs, and Iron Man.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 7, 2005)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Hey...I mentioned Squire!  I picked Heart of the Sunrise!!!!
> 
> But yeah..he rocks.  I even have a solo album of his.




Was about to mention Mr. Squire, as well.

The one bassline of his that particularly sticks out for me is Owner of a Lonely Heart, though some Yes fans probably dismiss that song because it's under 9 minutes in length.


----------



## radferth (Jul 7, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Was about to mention Mr. Squire, as well.
> 
> The one bassline of his that particularly sticks out for me is Owner of a Lonely Heart, though some Yes fans probably dismiss that song because it's under 9 minutes in length.




What? More that three songs on an album?  They are going soft in their old age.

I did see the mid-ninties Trevor Rabin incarnation of Yes in concert.  Of the old timers, Chris Squire looked the oldest by far, but had lost nothing musically.  I can't say the same for the other members.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 7, 2005)

Well, Jon Anderson may have lost an octave or 3, but back off Steve Howe and Rick Wakeman!


----------



## BOZ (Jul 7, 2005)

Dannyalcatraz said:
			
		

> Glen Moore : Put in a quarter
> 
> Rabih Abu Khalil: When the lights go out




sorry, i couldn't find these either.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 7, 2005)

Hope this helps, BOZ!

Glen Moore's *Dragonetti's Dream*: Song- Put in a quarter 

Actually, since Dragonetti's Dream is, essentially, a solo album by a guy with a stand-up bass...its pretty much a bass-fest anyway.

Rabih Abou-Khalil *Al Jadida*: Song When the lights go out  or Rabih Abou-Khalil 

(Note: Glen Moore is the Bass player on the Abou-Khalil disc as well.)


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 9, 2005)

Me'Shell NdegeOcello (the shaven-headed, black female bass player) plays some wicked bass on tracks "If that's your boyfriend" and so many more...


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Jul 9, 2005)

I can think of several notable Pink Floyd bass lines such as "Money".  There are a few on _The Wall_ too.

DM


----------



## National Acrobat (Jul 9, 2005)

*Kick Axe*

Kick Axe's "On the Road To Rock' has just the most awesome groove to it. What a great, fat bass sound in addition to the great bass lines.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 12, 2005)

White Stripes - Hardest Button To Button.    great bassline, and the whole video is based on its interaction with the drumbeat.


----------



## BOZ (Jul 17, 2005)

Ultrazen said:
			
		

> smiths - i am human




FYI, i think the title you're looking for is "How Soon is Now?"


----------



## BOZ (Jul 17, 2005)

BOZ said:
			
		

> White Stripes - Hardest Button To Button.    great bassline, and the whole video is based on its interaction with the drumbeat.




Seven Nation Army too - good one.


----------



## kenobi65 (Jul 18, 2005)

"Hold the Line", by Toto (David Hungate on bass).  Amazing that anyone was able to crack the charts with a rock song in 1978.


----------



## philreed (Jul 18, 2005)

Li Shenron said:
			
		

> The "Oils" have many songs with nice bass lines, it's quite one of their trademarks, despite of having had three different bassist during their career. They are also very easy-to-play bass lines:
> 
> Beds are burning
> Truganini
> ...




Luckily for me, I've got about a dozen Oils CDs (including EPs). I still love Wedding Cake Island.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Jul 24, 2005)

King Crimson's Thela Hun Gingeet; Sleepless (the version that appeared on The Compact King Crimson)


----------



## BOZ (Jul 24, 2005)

i was listening to Scenario by A Tribe Called Quest yesterday - Busta Rhymes even mentions "the dungeon dragon" in that song.


----------



## Darth Shoju (Jul 25, 2005)

OK, just the ones that I have thought of while reading this thread:

Jimi Hendrix's cover of _Day Tripper_
Metallica's _Four Horsemen_ (another Cliff Burton fan here)
Our Lady Peace's _Naveed _(not that it was terribly proficient, but it was catchy)
Silverchair's _Isreal's Son_
Bobby Hebb's _Sunny_
Big Sugar's _Diggin' a Hole
_


----------



## Joël of the FoS (Jul 29, 2005)

I forgot to mention of the most unique and aggressive bass sound ever: the Stranglers, in their first two albums (Rattus Norvergicus and No More Heroes).

Joël


----------



## Arnwyn (Jul 29, 2005)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> *Groove is in the Heart* by _Deee Lite_.



This one for sure, and also:

*Stupid Girl*, by _Garbage_.

Ah, playing air bass. What fun!


----------



## freebfrost (Sep 9, 2005)

Can't believe I forgot this one, but:

_Happy Anniversary_ by The Little River Band.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Sep 9, 2005)

Dear Prudence comes to mind.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 10, 2005)

I don't recall if I've mentioned this one before or not...

Muse's _Hysteria_ has a fat, rolling baseline.


----------



## RobF (Sep 10, 2005)

*More Good Base Tracks*

Someone already mentioned Seven Nation Army by the White Stripes and Joe Bouchard's work with Blue Oyster Cult (Godzilla especially).

A few others:

The Cure -- Fascination Street (the opening base line is killer)

From the Hair Soundtrack --  Let the Sunshine In


----------



## Aaron L (Sep 11, 2005)

Does it count if it has piano in it too? 

Diamonds and Guns by The Transplants.  You might have heard it on a shampoo commercial.  But its punk song.  I know, Im baffled too.

And Beer by Reel Big Fish.


----------



## Dannyalcatraz (Sep 12, 2005)

Second that on the Cure!  That was the 1st song I learned on bass...P.Floyd's "Money" was second.

Aaron...all it needs is a big low end, regardless of instrument.

(wanders off playing Sir Mix-A-Lot's "Baby Got Back on a baritone-tuned Ovation guitar)


----------



## Torm (Sep 12, 2005)

"I Think We're Alone Now" - the Tommy James version, not the Tiffany one.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 12, 2005)

"I can't go for that" - Hall & Oates


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Sep 13, 2005)

Two more Metallica songs that haven't been mentioned yet....

Orion ~ Master of Puppets
My Friend of Misery ~ Metallica. C'mon, where's the love for Jason Newsted?

Thanks to this thread, I now have 'White Rabbit' and 'Heart and Soul' (mmm, T'Pau) running thru my head......


----------



## BOZ (Sep 13, 2005)

Orion, hell yeah, with that opening...  nice bit of "space rock" from a band you wouldn't have expected to hear it from. 

and White Rabbit, yes, of course.


----------



## rom90125 (Sep 13, 2005)

MonsterMash said:
			
		

> Lots of Joy Division and New Order songs have very strong basslines, examples:
> 
> These Days
> Love Will Tear Us Apart
> Blue Monday




I totally agree...Love Will Tear Us Apart is a simple part but is a killer groove.
Along the same lines of LWTUA, is Disintegration by The Cure.  The song is actually built around the bass riff...  If this song doesn't have you up strumming the air bass....

btw, everything by Chris Squire


----------



## rom90125 (Sep 13, 2005)

Jerome Steelsides said:
			
		

> The beginning of "Schism" by Tool.



ooohhh...yeah!  The block of those three songs Schism, Parabol and Parabola is great!


----------



## Arkham (Sep 13, 2005)

Big Bottom - Spinal Tap!
Dead Babies - Alice Cooper


----------



## The Sigil (Sep 14, 2005)

"Hey Mister Bassman" (aka Mr. Boom-Boom written by Johnny H. Cymbal, if ASCAP is to be believed) has always been one of my favorites.


----------

